# Lima the capital of Peru 2007



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Beautiful pics. Congratulations


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Pacifico building Pics by soundmaster forumer.*


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*fogy winter in Lima*


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

DAMN!!! its AWESOME!!! Lima is amazing and it the economy is growing up really fast!!! your pictures are great Alex!!! you did such a good job... HAPPY FACE


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

^^

Thanks, the good news about Lima is that the city has not been afected by the earthquake few days ago, so those ancient and beautiful buildings in the historical center are in good conditions, THANKS GOD.

God Bless Peru.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Interbank Tower  *

*Foto por el forista thecarlost*









*Por el forista Bogota8810*


----------



## finalinarza (Aug 9, 2007)

a lima le falta pero sabes el dia q mejorar todo! C
uando castaneda arregle elsistema de transporte q es un caos (inc pistas)

Lima needs a good transportation system! Actually it doesnt have one


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Parapenting over Lima city, its a very good video check it out *


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Santa Beatriz - Lima, pics by Juan1912 forumer*


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ Those are nice.:lol: :lol:


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

Can you post more photos, please.:lol: :lol:


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

^^

And what is so funny?


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Muralla Park near to the historical center of Lima Pictures by Carlos07 forumer from the peruvian forum*

La iglesia San Francisco al fondo









Detalle de las torres de la iglesia, esa iglesia es imponente









De aqui se ve el proyecto de vivienda al lado del parque, ya esta terminando









La ciclovia que creo aun no habia sido inaugurada









Personas de tercera edad haciendo un tour por el parque


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Pics by carlos07*










Las siempre visibles torres de la Iglesia de San Francisco










El museo


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*By carlos07*










Nuestro controvertido Pizarro


















Las torres de la iglesia San Francisco


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

La torre de la iglesia san Francisco, es imposible no tomarle fotos es bella esa iglesia, creo la que mas me gusta en Lima


















Camino a la Estación desamparados


----------



## pro (Jun 16, 2003)

Wow - Lima looks very good, especially very clean! I have a lot affection for Peru, beaucause in my lovely football club Lech Poznań play two players from this country - national player Henry Quinteros and the best forward of last season league of Peru - Hernan Rengifo. Best regards for fotball fans from Peru!


----------



## HEREDIANO (Jun 9, 2007)

*Bella Ciudad !!*

Estoy realmente sorprendido de la ciudad tan bella como es LIMA !!:banana: :banana: :applause: 

Soy de Costa Rica !! y allí somos apenas 4 millones de habitantes. 50% viven en Ciudad. Los invito al forum de Costa Rica !! 

I´m glad Lima be so amazing city !!
I'm from Costa Rica, a beautifull and small country in central america.
we are Only 4 million , but 50% living at small cities.

Go to "costarican forum" in Central american forums here and see , esplore and know that place !! GO !!oke: Good time for you !!!:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

pro said:


> Wow - Lima looks very good, especially very clean! I have a lot affection for Peru, beaucause in my lovely football club Lech Poznań play two players from this country - national player Henry Quinteros and the best forward of last season league of Peru - Hernan Rengifo. Best regards for fotball fans from Peru!


Oh, that it's true!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*More pics by Lucuma Forumer  *

más fotos!!

LA JAVIER PRADO ABAJO


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*More pics by Imanolsoliman: Lima city at nigth*


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Financial Center*


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning city!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

There are high chances that I'm going to study there next year for six months :banana:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Lima is beautiful, I love this city .


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you for your comments guys


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

up


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Are ther any monuments in Peru?


----------



## Pavlo (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, Lima looks phenomenal!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

^^

Thanks for your comment


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

MIAMISKYLINE said:


> I've been in Peru before back in 1994. From what I can see, Lima have not changed a bit.


:lol: you know that's not true, maybe you don't want to see the changes, I could even mention them(changes) one by one, but it's ok, everyone has it's own opinion and I respect it. 

It also would be correct to say that there's a lot of work the be done here, fortunately international investments are arriving in a great quantity since 2005 (in the past years wasn't so evident), and the quality of life of the poorest people in urban areas it's improving every year, we are fllowing the steps of other successful economys in latin america and all over the world, with very good results, now it's just matter of time we have to be patient because things are going really well for the the first time in our history I think haha :cheers:


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

^^

He is a Peruvian Metal Music.


----------



## pamela (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice city..


----------



## 247058 (Aug 4, 2008)

muy hermoso Peruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu viva sigamos adelante no hay que perdernos en el rumbo a los que kieran impedir el avanze del Pais hay que ignorarlos y no hacerles caso


----------



## 247058 (Aug 4, 2008)

VIVA TRUJILLO PERU


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice thread! Amazing pics :cheers: thanks folks kay:


----------

